# BSOD Stop: 0x7e, ACPI.sys



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys. Hopefully you'll be able to help me out here.
So, I upgraded my Tablet from Windows 7 to Windows 8 the other day. Everything went smoothly until I tried to connect to a wireless network. The wireless wasn't being picked up by my computer. I could still connect via ethernet cable, but as far as my tablet was concerned, it didn't have wireless at all. I tried installing the drivers from the driver install disk that came with the tablet, but to no avail. Luckily before upgrading I made a Windows System Image just in case. So then I tried to reinstall Windows 7 to either:
a) Find the (I'm assuming) missing driver and copy it over. Or
b) Roll with Windows 7 again.

The problem is: When I try to reinstall Windows 7, after it restarts I get this BSOD:

Technical Information:
STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000420, 0x880F443F, 0x89EC7B64, 0x89EC7690)

ACPI.sys - Address 880F443F base at 880D5000, DateStamp 4ce78f21


I'm installing Windows from a bootable usb, if you need that info.

Any help either solving the BSOD problem or getting my wireless to work would be greatly appreciated


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Hello Welcome to TSF! First off can you post the make and model of the tablet?

Are you able to backup any personal data?
Are you able just do a clean reinstall Windows 7?
Which OS did the tablet come with?
Some computers and tablets if they where built before Windows 8 came out they may not be compatible.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

It's a Leader P07 Tablet, pre installed with Windows 7 home premium.
I made a windows image backup before installing windows 8. Windows 8 works fine when it's installed, apart from the wireless. I get the bluescreen when trying to do a clean reinstall of windows 7


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You did not have to reinstall Windows 7. You just needed to go to your Tablet's manufacturers support/download drivers site, and download the Windows 8 driver for Wireless. 
As for your current situation, boot into *Setup *(Bios) Make sure Plug & Play is enabled, and set the Bios to* Failsafe Defaults*.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm not even sure that Leader HAS a driver/support site. I've tried searching for one but have turned up nothing so far.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

It appears to be manufactured by TENQ, China.

http://www.wholesaleonepiece.com/

Is this the tablet?

http://blog.wholesaleonepiece.com/new-ipad-style-windows-7-tablet-pc-p07-winpad-1011-review/

Did it come with SSD + dual boot Windows 7 / Ubuntu?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes, that's the tablet. And it only came with Windows 7, not Ubuntu. I also did a bit of looking around for the driver I needed, and it turns out that the one I need (3DSP wireless driver) doesn't have a Windows 8 version. The Windows 7 version that came with the disk will install, but because the installation file doesn't have a required .inf file to make the appropriate registry changes 
(3DSP wireless 802.11 B+G USB adapter+Blue tooth PAN network adapter do not work with Windows 8 developer).
So unless there's some way around that it looks like I'm stuck with running windows 7.

And as for Bios settings; there is no option to enable plug and play, and the closest thing to Enable Failsafe Defaults in there is Load Setup Defaults.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Load Setup Defaults* would work.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Tried it. Still Blue Screening. The weird thing is, is that I installed Windows 8 from a USB, and can use windows 8 fine. But when I try to install Windows 7 from the same usb, the first time it did the whole install thing, then restarted and blue screened. Now, however, whenever I boot from the windows 7 usb, it doesn't even bring up the option to install, jsut goes straight to a blue screen.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

What is the bugcheck (STOP ERROR) on the BSOD?

Is a driver named?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000420, 0x880F443F, 0x89EC7B64, 0x89EC7690)

ACPI.sys - Address 880F443F base at 880D5000, DateStamp 4ce78f21


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Aelik said:


> STOP: 0x0000007E (0xC0000420, 0x880F443F, 0x89EC7B64, 0x89EC7690)
> 
> ACPI.sys - Address 880F443F base at 880D5000, DateStamp 4ce78f21


*0X7e (0xc0000420,,,)* = thread threw an exception

The exception here = *0xc420* -

```
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000420 -

 An assertion failure has occurred.
```
*acpi.sys* timestamp = 0x4ce78f21 = Windows 7 SP1 (Sat Nov 20 09:04:33 2010)

Where did the Windows 7 USB come from?

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

The USB itself was just a generic one I bought. The copy of Windows 7 came from a site called Dreamspark. It does free/discounted software for university students. It's also where the copy of windows 8 came from


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

But the tablet came with OEM Windows 7, correct?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Not sure what OEM is, but I'm assuming you mean did it come installed with windows 7 when I got it?

If so, yes.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes - OEM is pre-installed.

Now you are using a Windows 7 ISO from Microsoft Dreamspark, which is likely a full retail copy. Before that - Dreamspark Windows 8.

I would normally suggest at this time to wipe the HDD via low-level DOS format to remove all traces of prior Windows installations, but you have an SSD, which I have not yet tested (all HDDs here). formatting/prepping like this.

I'm not even sure if the Windows 7 USB ISO is the problem here or not. I'll ask Hardware to look in.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you very much. Hope I get this sorted out soon


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try using the backup image you made before installing Win 8?

It may very well be that the Windows Install is using the wrong ACPI.sys driver since it's a obscure brand.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

No I didn't try using it before I installed Windows 8.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No I mean did you try using the back up image to restore the tablet, as in the image you made before installing Win 8.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Oh, yeah. Problem is, It'll only restore if I restore from the Windows 7 USB. It tells me to use that one if I try from the Windows 8 USB. Which is kinda counter productive, considering I don't get a chance to pick what I want to do before it bluescreens when I boot from the Windows 7 USB.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What program did you use to create the original system image with?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes. but I can't use it unless I do it from the Windows 7 usb, which Bluescreens before any menu's can pop up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm thinking you did not actually make a image(exact copy of the hard drive) with a 3rd party program like Paragon Drive Copy, but rather a Windows recovery file from within Windows?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah I made it within windows. It saved itself as a folder in my external hard drive as WindowsImageBackup.

Basically I went Backup and Restore > Create a System Image.

So I'm guessing it's a system image. I could be wrong.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From the Win 7 USB can you select the repair option, then select the recovery option to restore, or is this where it crashes?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Initially, yes I could. This was where I chose to install Windows 7. Then it did it's installing thing and restarted. Now whenever I boot from the windows 7 usb it brings up the loading screen for a bit then blue screens


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you still have access to the .iso file?
If you do, on another PC try running the Win7 tool to erase and redeploy the image to the USB stick.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Good news and bad news
Good news: I have the original .iso and have another computer.

Bad News: Somehow the registry got corrupted on said other computer and I can't download a repair disk for it until my internet refreshes. Also, house mates own macs, which doesn't really help in the trying it on another computer department.

I can however, try it on another USB stick, whether or not that'll help *shrug*


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

update: Trying it on another usb got the same result.

I might be able to get access to a computer tomorrow to try and reload the .iso

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Redeploying the .iso onto the usb form another computer doesn't change anything. Still bluescreening


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The same ISO was burned to a new/different USB stick?

Re-download the Microsoft Dreamspark ISO again; burn it to a different USB stick.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

I've tried re-downloading it and remounting it on different usb's and from different computers. No change.

Half tempted to try a format just to see if that'll work.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do a Clean Install (format) How To Format and Clean Install Windows 7


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

>Formatted
>Booted from Windows 7 USB
>"Windows is loading files"
>Same Bluescreen, same stop code

*sigh*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Then download the ISO image for *Memtest* in my signature burn the image to USB Flash drive with ISOtoUSB. be sure to check bootable. Remove all but one stick of RAM boot off of the flash drive and run the tests on each stick of RAM Separately. If you get any errors (red) then that chip is bad and needs to be replaced.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Boot it and the only message that pops up is:

Remove disks or other media.
Press any key to restart

The only thing plugged in is the usb. I remove it, press a key and the system restarts (as much as it can considering it doesn't have an operating system installed).


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the flash drive on another computer, if it doesn't boot, then You did not create the USB Flash drive correctly. If you used *ISOtoUSB *be sure you checked *bootable. *


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Redownloaded the .iso, used ISOtoUSB to put it onto the usb, made sure bootable was checked, got this when I booted it:

BOOTMGR is missing.
Press Ctrl+Alt+Del to restart

Tried it on 2 other computers, same result


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Use the Memtest86+ Auto installer for a USB stick> http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.usb.installer.zip


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Well it's working. How long is it supposed to run for though? I believe it's at about 19hrs 50 mins currently. :|


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just use it normally, I've had it take up to 48 hrs at times.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

That's fine, just as long as I know it actually does stop eventually


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

So. Close to 300 hours later and it finally finishes. No errors were found.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

For Memtest+?

My apologizes for some reason I thought you were running Driver Verifier, Memtest should have completed overnight.
How much memory is installed?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Yes memtest. And it's just a single 2Gb stick


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Memtest continually runs. 7 Passes is good to manually stop it.


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

oh. Well it got up to about 180 odd passes before it went back to pass 1. It said no errors were detected


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

So. Got any other solutions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi -

Run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

Let it run for 24 hours minimum or BSOD.

If BSOD, run - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Ran it, and it didn't bluescreen.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Has the PC Bosd at all since March?


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

Well it hasn't had an operating system on it since March. I had to reinstall windows 8 to run the driver verifier. I'll try putting Windows 7 back on and let you know what happens


----------



## Aelik (Mar 12, 2013)

OK, tried reinstalling Windows 7 again and it's still giving the exact same bluescreen. Sorry for the rather long delay I've been out of town until recently.


----------

